# 75TH RANGER REGIMENT - DOGS OF WAR



## HAMMER11 (Dec 14, 2014)

New audio, old and new pics and video content.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 15, 2014)

Nicely done. Very fine soldiers and a good tribute.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice video! Respect to all the Rangers!


----------

